# Slurring words



## gjlavelle (Mar 12, 2015)

Has anyone else experienced any of the following:
Slurred words
Glazed eyes

Currently on 750mg of DNP per day, I am coping with other sides fine, just wondering if this could be attributed to DNP.

Considering dropping dose to 500mg daily or alternating 250mg one day and 500mg every other. As I'm seeing great results so far I would rather not do that, but health is obviously my number one priority.

Any thoughts or advice will as always be greatly appreciated


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 12, 2015)

Ive never taken dnp but if i was having those sides i would most likely stop all together and go get some bloodwork done


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 12, 2015)

Ron!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joliver (Mar 12, 2015)

I think I'd quit taking it if I got a symptom that was attributed to strokes. It doesn't make sense to continue.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 12, 2015)

^^^^Hahaha! Just noticed the hypocrisy embedded in my sig....nice.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 12, 2015)

As a guy that has run 750 for longer than I should, those are definitely not symptoms I've ever experienced.

Are you getting adequate hydration, at least 1.5gal/day? DNP is nasty stuff and you need a boatload of water and electrolytes.

Thinking about the lethargy sides of DNP, are you too exhausted to form words correctly?

Either way I would definitely stop the DNP and get those issues straightened away before they turn into something worse.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 12, 2015)

750 is a lot to run btw


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 12, 2015)

At least drop the dose to see if it goes away or decrease symptoms.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 12, 2015)

gjlavelle said:


> Has anyone else experienced any of the following:
> Slurred words
> Glazed eyes
> 
> ...


Your health, 750 mg. DNP.........jumbo shrimp!


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 12, 2015)

Those are definitely stroke symptoms.  DNP or no, you need to get checked out.


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 12, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Ive never taken dnp but if i was having those sides i would most likely stop all together and go get some bloodwork done



This and probably see a doctor too.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 12, 2015)

Seriously?!  If it's DNP quit altogether because STROKE.  if not DNP quit altogether because STROKE.  Don't risk it brother!


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 12, 2015)

In regards to the comments about a possible stroke, has DNP been linked to that?


----------



## Spongy (Mar 12, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> In regards to the comments about a possible stroke, has DNP been linked to that?



Not that I am aware of.  AAS has been.


----------



## gjlavelle (Mar 12, 2015)

DNP has been stopped. Bloods on Tuesday and luckily I can talk freely about PEDs etc with my doctor. I'll update when I know more in case it helps others


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 12, 2015)

i talk openly with my doctor about PEDs also. Need him to monitor my health. Isn't stroke from AAS a result of high red blood cell count?


----------



## halfwit (Mar 13, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> i talk openly with my doctor about PEDs also. Need him to monitor my health. Isn't stroke from AAS a result of high red blood cell count?


Yes, extremely high hematocrit can lead to stroke as all those RBCs can have little traffic jams in your brain.


----------

